# FreeBSD release engineering



## grahamperrin@ (Nov 23, 2021)

The FreeBSD Project | FreeBSD Release Engineering



grahamperrin said:


> 13.1-RELEASE estimated _some time in early 2022_ at <https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=255979#c17>.
> 
> <https://www.freebsd.org/releases/13.1R/schedule/> for an official release schedule does not yet exist.





SirDice said:


> release schedule is that there's a release every 6 months. FreeBSD 12.3 is up next, that will be released some time in December. FreeBSD 13.1 will follow about 6 months after that. Then 12.4 6 months after that, etc. So you can make an educated guess that 13.1 will come some time in June/July 2022.



Thanks, maybe six months is a basis for something else.

11.4 was released around _two_ months after 13.0, and so on, and (unless I'm missing something) I see nothing relating to six months or biannual at the release engineering page above.

Release Information | The FreeBSD Project

FreeBSD Patch Level Table (parsed) at <https://bokut.in/>


----------



## Andriy (Nov 23, 2021)

11.x and 13.x are different major branches. Their release cycles are unrelated.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Nov 24, 2021)

Thanks. The same (difference) is true for 12.⋯ and 13.⋯, so I don't foresee the schedule for 12.3 affecting the schedule for 13.1.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Jan 29, 2022)

Nick C said:


> … `freebsd-update` … warning about 13.0-RELEASE approaching end-of-life. There is no EoL for 13.0-RELEASE yet.



Thanks Nick C and drr

I guess that <https://www.freebsd.org/releases/13.1R/schedule/> and <https://cgit.freebsd.org/src/log/?h=releng/13.1> will appear before too long.

Postscripts

<https://markmail.org/message/jtv7hiz5alglr5jl>



> … The freebsd-update metadata includes the EoL, so it's initially populated with the projected EoL and gets adjusted when the next release's schedule is released. I'm trying to see if we can instead initially populate it with the branch EoL and adjust it to be closer once the new schedule is released -- in theory, nobody uses this for other reasons and they just won't notice as long as we get it set right closer to EoL.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> _Kyle Evans_



<https://markmail.org/message/exs2xpeguaxrnx2g>



> Kyle and colleagues: if not already on your radar, maybe also some adjustment for releng/12.2. …


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Feb 5, 2022)

> 13.1-RELEASE estimated _some time in early 2022_ …





> I guess that <https://www.freebsd.org/releases/13.1R/schedule/> and <https://cgit.freebsd.org/src/log/?h=releng/13.1> will appear before too long.



The schedule is now available. Thanks eternal_noob for the hint.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Feb 5, 2022)

I wish I knew what half of all these disjointed, splintered threads were about. 

On second thought, no I don't.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Feb 24, 2022)

eternal_noob said:


> I am sure this has been asked before but i can't find information about which features are new in 13.1 and what changes have been made.
> Is there a *simple* overview of the changelog (yet)?



*Retrospective*: for 13.0, release notes and other pages first appeared on the Wednesday before the Friday creation of the releng/13.0 branch:




*Looking ahead*: for 13.1, _hardware_, _installation_, _readme_ and _relnotes_ pages might appear on or around Tuesday 8th March 2022.


----------



## kpedersen (Feb 25, 2022)

drhowarddrfine said:


> I wish I knew what half of all these disjointed, splintered threads were about.


Definitely more damaging to the forums than any of the past trolls we have had. The forums are basically becoming a mess.

And the worst thing about it is that I think he means well in his own little way.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Mar 1, 2022)

13.1

Whilst the releng/13.1 branch does not yet exist, installation images for 13.1-PRERELEASE are available:

New FreeBSD snapshots available: stable/13 (20220224 9134a398506)
Thanks to vermaden for the hint.

Postscript

<https://cgit.freebsd.org/src/commit/?h=releng/13.1&id=ad329796bdb29c69bce610ad332d08257d7157ac> (2022-03-10)



> 13.1: create releng/13.1 branchreleng/13.1



FreeBSD bug 262470 – Version: 13.1-RELEASE


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Mar 2, 2022)

FreeBSD 13.1-RELEASE Release Notes
					

FreeBSD is an operating system used to power modern servers, desktops, and embedded platforms.




					www.freebsd.org
				




Context: <https://github.com/freebsd/freebsd-doc/tree/main/website/content/en/releases/13.1R> NB the draft pull request to put flesh on the skeleton.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Mar 11, 2022)

SirDice said:


> … the first beta release of 13.1 should come out soon. …



 The announcement came a few hours later: 

FreeBSD 13.1-BETA1 Now Available


----------



## bsduck (Mar 11, 2022)

By the way, a freshly upgraded stable/13 system now labels itself 13.1-STABLE.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Mar 12, 2022)

Thanks,



bsduck said:


> freshly upgraded stable/13 system now labels itself 13.1-STABLE.



For Bugzilla itself: FreeBSD bug 262494 – Versions: 11.4-RELEASE, 11.4-STABLE, 13.1-STABLE


General discussion









						FreeBSD 13.1 in beta...
					

Hi Folks,  this is my very first time... But what does it mean is it in beta? Should we wait until it is going to be "released"?  Honestly is still very confusing for me the way FreeBSD moves forward... 😓  Thanks!




					forums.freebsd.org


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Mar 31, 2022)

FreeBSD 13.1-RC1​
The update to RC1 was committed a few hours ago.

<https://cgit.freebsd.org/src/log/?h=releng/13.1>









						13.1: update to RC1 · freebsd/freebsd-src@6fe2900
					

Approved by:	re (implicit) Sponsored by:	Rubicon Communications, LLC ("Netgate")




					github.com
				












						13.1: update to RC1 (6fe29001) · Commits · FreeBSD / FreeBSD src · GitLab
					

Approved by: re (implicit) Sponsored by: Rubicon Communications, LLC ("Netgate")




					gitlab.com
				





Not yet in release notes (paraphrased):

UEFI boot is improved for amd64. The loader detects whether the loaded kernel can handle the in-place staging area (non-copying mode). The default is `copy_staging auto`. Auto-detection can be overridden, for example: with `copy_staging enable`, the loader will unconditionally copy the staging area to 2M, regardless of kernel capabilities. Also, the code to grow the staging area is more robust; for growth to occur, it's no longer necessary to hand-tune and recompile the loader. _(Sponsored by the FreeBSD Foundation)_

– oversimplified (for drive-by readers): 

FreeBSD 13.0-RELEASE, and its installer, fails to boot various computers
FreeBSD 13.1-RELEASE will succeed.


----------



## Menelkir (Mar 31, 2022)

bsduck said:


> By the way, a freshly upgraded stable/13 system now labels itself 13.1-STABLE.


AFAIK, it happens when the releng branch for the next release is created, in this case, releng/13.1.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 31, 2022)

Menelkir said:


> AFAIK, it happens when the releng branch for the next release is created, in this case, releng/13.1.


Yep. Just before a new release branch is created 13.0-STABLE changes to 13.1-PRERELEASE: https://cgit.freebsd.org/src/commit...3&id=9134a3985069e879feee8149a6da96a3ad658fa8

Then a releng/13.1 branch is created. That branch be the base of 13.1-RELEASE. In the meantime stable/13 changes back to it's 'regular' -STABLE moniker: https://cgit.freebsd.org/src/commit...3&id=08523c8c63bbcdcd3f0d36787a544817cb5b8282

As the version was changed from 13.0 to 13.1 with the prerelease name change stable/13 will now indicate 13.1-STABLE. Development will continue there towards 13.2. releng/13.1 is then put through some cleanups and the first beta releases. Followed by one or more release candidates and will eventually be fully released as 13.1-RELEASE.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Apr 1, 2022)

Thanks. Odd that the release engineering article documents `-PRERELEASE` to `-BETA1`, but not `-STABLE` to `-PRERELEASE`.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 1, 2022)

Because releng/13.1 is branched off from stable/13 when newvers.sh indicates -PRERELEASE:






						src - FreeBSD source tree
					






					cgit.freebsd.org
				







grahamperrin said:


> but not `-STABLE` to `-PRERELEASE`.


Not sure from what point onwards they started doing that, but this was the oldest I could find on short notice:





						src - FreeBSD source tree
					






					cgit.freebsd.org


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Apr 14, 2022)

FreeBSD 13.1-RC3​
The update to RC3 was committed a few hours ago.

<https://cgit.freebsd.org/src/log/?h=releng/13.1>









						13.1: update to RC3 · freebsd/freebsd-src@ec2fbe4
					

Approved by:	re (implicit) Sponsored by:	Rubicon Communications, LLC ("Netgate")




					github.com
				












						13.1: update to RC3 (ec2fbe4b) · Commits · FreeBSD / FreeBSD src · GitLab
					

Approved by: re (implicit) Sponsored by: Rubicon Communications, LLC ("Netgate")




					gitlab.com
				




*Availability*: expect an announcement to freebsd-stable, and at the FreeBSD home page. 


*Generally, looking ahead*: if you have not already done so, please subscribe to freebsd-announce. Thanks.


----------



## eternal_noob (Apr 14, 2022)

I wonder if this is the final release candidate or if we get additional ones like with 13.0 (RC4 + RC5).


----------



## SirDice (Apr 14, 2022)

eternal_noob said:


> I wonder if this is the last release candidate or if we get additional ones like with 13.0 (RC4 + RC5).


In the past 20-25 years I don't think I've ever seen a RC4 being needed.









						FreeBSD 13.1 Release Process
					

FreeBSD is an operating system used to power modern servers, desktops, and embedded platforms.




					www.freebsd.org
				




According to the schedule, the actual release builds should start on 21 April 2022. Building all the release images takes a bit of time of course. Then it needs to be distributed to all mirrors, which will also take a bit time.


----------



## eternal_noob (Apr 14, 2022)

13.0 even had RC5...


----------



## SirDice (Apr 14, 2022)

eternal_noob said:


> 13.0 even had RC5...


Ah, you're right. Can't remember what the reasons where for 13.0 though. It's definitely not a general rule, I think the only rule is to have a minimum of 2 release candidates. Then review if more are needed. 









						FreeBSD 9.0 Release Process
					

FreeBSD is an operating system used to power modern servers, desktops, and embedded platforms.




					www.freebsd.org
				











						FreeBSD 9.1 Release Process
					

FreeBSD is an operating system used to power modern servers, desktops, and embedded platforms.




					www.freebsd.org
				











						FreeBSD 9.2 Release Process
					

FreeBSD is an operating system used to power modern servers, desktops, and embedded platforms.




					www.freebsd.org


----------



## eternal_noob (Apr 15, 2022)

Aaaand we got an RC4 scheduled for 21st of April.








						FreeBSD 13.1 Release Process
					

FreeBSD is an operating system used to power modern servers, desktops, and embedded platforms.




					www.freebsd.org


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Apr 15, 2022)

FreeBSD 13.1-RC3 Now Available



eternal_noob said:


> … RC4 …



I may be way off, but I half-expected an extended test period when I saw <https://cgit.freebsd.org/src/commit/?h=releng/13.1&id=6615aa8e1b3de544772f6bd40d791cfe468fa15c> (or a related discussion) …


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Apr 18, 2022)

I forgot, there's also code slush and tagging for the `doc` tree. 

A few weeks ago, 26th March: 

Re: HEADS UP: doc/ slush begins for 13.1-RELEASE
tag <https://cgit.freebsd.org/doc/tag/?h=release/13.1.0> for object <https://cgit.freebsd.org/doc/commit/?h=release/13.1.0&id=7c0bdd7db29284ff576b8baacdb2877fa6112642>


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Apr 22, 2022)

A symptom that was observed during the second beta did not become part of a bug report until four weeks later (third release candidate) …

Fourth release candidate​
FreeBSD 13.1-RC4 Now Available

Fifth release candidate​
Builds are scheduled to begin on Thursday 28th April.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Apr 26, 2022)

FreeBSD development lifecycle overview​



– <https://imgur.com/rYdzTPw> via vermaden​FreeBSD development lifecycle​


– © 2021 Kubilay Kocak (koobs@) CC BY-NC-SA 4.0​Other visualisations​

```
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------> -CURRENT
\__ 11.0-RELEASE -> p1 -> p2, etc     \__12.0-RELEASE    \__ 13.0-RELEASE
 \__ 11.1-RELEASE -> p1 -> p2, etc     \__ 12.1-RELASE    \
  \__ 11.2-RELEASE                      \__ 12.2-RELEASE   \
   \__ 11.3-RELEASE                      \                 13-STABLE
    \__ 11.4-RELEASE                      \
     \                                 12-STABLE
      \
   11-STABLE
```
– 2021 SirDice at <https://forums.freebsd.org/posts/506813>​




– 2021 anlashok at <https://forums.freebsd.org/posts/506851>​


```
.      '      .
    .      .     :     .      .
     '.        ______       .'
       '  _.-"`      `"-._ '
        .'                '.
 `'--. /                    \ .--'`
      /                      \
     ;                        ;
- -- |                        | -- -
     |     _.                 |
     ;    /__`A   ,_          ;
 .-'  \   |= |;._.}{__       /  '-.  
    _.-""-|.' # '. `  `.-"{}<._      
          / 1938  \     \  x   `"  _________
     ----/         \_.-'|--X----  < RELEASE >
     -=_ |         |    |- X.  =_  ---------
    - __ |_________|_.-'|_X-X##           \   ^__^
    jgs `'-._|_|;:;_.-'` '::.  `"-         \  (oo)\_______
     .:;.      .:.   ::.     '::.             (__)\       )\/\
                                                  ||----w |
                                                  ||     ||

                                                  /|___
                                                ///|   ))
                                              /////|   )))
                                            ///////|    )))
                                          /////////|     )))
                                        ///////////|     ))))
                                      /////////////|     )))
                                     //////////////|    )))
                                   ////////////////|___)))
                                     ______________|________
                                     \       STABLE        /
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ >
≅≅≅≅≅≅≅≅≅≅≅≅≅≅≅≅≅≅≅≅≅≅≅≅≅≅≅≅≅≅≅≅≅≅≅≅≅≅≅≅≅≅≅≅≅  C           T  ≅≅≅≅ >
                                                 U       N
                                                   R R E
```
– sunny 1938 house by Joan G. Stark (jgs) from <https://www.asciiart.eu/nature/sun>
– boat from <https://www.asciiart.eu/vehicles/boats>
– `releng` cow thanks to rank-amateur-cowsay​


grahamperrin said:


> … FreeBSD 14.0-CURRENT is _perfectly_ stable, in that it's _extremely_ rare for me to require an inferior ZFS boot environment.
> 
> Re: the artwork above, I lay back and let the waters carry me. I'm ahead of the stable boat-goers, and no less contented than the cow on dry land.
> 
> It's a *pleasantly fast-flowing current*. The *lifebelt of boot environments* is worn at all times, so there's never a fear of being dragged below the surface. Simply hold my breath for a few seconds, then I'm up again, into the sunshine.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Apr 28, 2022)

The unusually long release engineering period​For a symptom that was reported during the second beta (freebsd-stable, mid-March), a bug report was made during the third release candidate (Bugzilla, *four weeks later*):

263407 – RC3 Guided ZFS on root with encryption unmountable
– with Bugzilla leading to fixes in three branches. Three days ago:

https://github.com/freebsd/freebsd-src/commit/59288c719dc2af9b59e33a88f9b138c5bac38335
(Other things might have significantly extended the test period, but 263407 was most eye-catching. I don't read freebsd-stable. Maybe more people should do so.)

FreeBSD 13.1-RC5​The update to RC5 was committed seven hours ago:

<https://cgit.freebsd.org/src/log/?h=releng/13.1>

https://github.com/freebsd/freebsd-src/commit/2e9ad6042bef1c474fd99f57001fd76c7f17fc53
https://gitlab.com/FreeBSD/freebsd-src/-/commit/2e9ad6042bef1c474fd99f57001fd76c7f17fc53
⚠  FreeBSD 13.1-RELEASE Release Notes​Any significant omission?

I'm aware of at least one …​


----------



## eternal_noob (Apr 28, 2022)




----------



## mer (Apr 28, 2022)

grahamperrin said:


> I don't read freebsd-stable. Maybe more people should do so.


This is something I've advocated for years.  In fact one can also sign up for the mailing lists and get them delivered right to your door (as it were).
The "QA" of any piece of software is often where time is cut because of "schedule".  I'd rather them take a better time to fix things properly, as long as there is no feature creep.


----------



## larshenrikoern (Apr 28, 2022)

And now FreeBsd 13.1 -RC-5 is up and running . I also like the developers to make sure everything is working as expected rather than giving users a bad experience.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Apr 29, 2022)

larshenrikoern said:


> -RC-5 is up and running .







> … I also like the developers to make sure everything is working as expected …



A nice idea, however we can not expect developers to test _everything_. Use cases are too many, too varied.

Telling whether things work in isolation and in combination – whether a thing meets expectations – is largely (I'd say *mostly*) the responsibility of *testers*, many of whom are not developers.

Of the types of bug that might be unacceptable in `-RELEASE`: the majority are squashed in `-CURRENT`, which can be a pleasure to use (as can `-STABLE`).


----------



## mer (Apr 29, 2022)

grahamperrin said:


> A nice idea, however we can not expect developers to test _everything_. Use cases are too many, too varied.


A solution/work around for that is encourage users to try the release candidates if they can.  It may not cover all the corner cases, but it can get coverage on "normal upgrade path on a variety of hardware".  Maybe not as much on "fresh install" but it's all helpful.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Apr 29, 2022)

Two ingredients: 

backups
sane use of ZFS boot environments
– then: 



mer said:


> encourage users to try the release candidates if they can.



– I'd encourage people to be much more involved. No fear of testing alpha or beta. No need to wait for a release candidate.


----------



## larshenrikoern (Apr 29, 2022)

grahamperrin said:


> A nice idea, however we can not expect developers to test _everything_. Use cases are too many, too varied.
> 
> Telling whether things work in isolation and in combination – whether a thing meets expectations – is largely (I'd say *mostly*) the responsibility of *testers*, many of whom are not developers.
> 
> Of the types of bug that might be unacceptable in `-RELEASE`: the majority are squashed in `-CURRENT`, which can be a pleasure to use (as can `-STABLE`).


This of course implies that it is the serious bugs that the release team is aware of, and want to fix. All software do contain bugs. 
And yes, testing is important. In my case successful without any problems. And that is why I write here . And I would report/ask for help if anything bad happened.


----------



## rootbert (Apr 29, 2022)

also mind the ssh bug for upgraders! https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=263489 - a fix might not make it in the new release, so after a reboot ensure that you restart sshd manually, otherwise you cannot login via ssh


----------



## grahamperrin@ (May 2, 2022)

grahamperrin said:


> ⚠ FreeBSD 13.1-RELEASE Release Notes​Any significant omission?
> 
> I'm aware of at least one …​



On closer inspection, there are at least *two* significant omissions from the current draft.

To _anyone_ who has been involved in development or testing, a plea:

can you think of anything that's missing from the notes?


----------



## grahamperrin@ (May 2, 2022)

rootbert said:


> also mind the ssh bug for upgraders! https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=263489 …



To allow focus, I created a separate topic for this:









						263489 – sshd does not work after reboot to 13.1-RC4
					

… https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=263489 - a fix might not make it in the new release, so after a reboot ensure that you restart sshd manually, otherwise you cannot login via ssh   Re: , for Arch Linux the comment for the fix was openssh-8.2p1-3 in [core].   From Arch Linux -...




					forums.freebsd.org


----------



## rootbert (May 4, 2022)

how nice, we get an additional RC6 which will be released tomorrow, RELEASE will be postponed by 1 week. and btw: any news on the wireguard inclusion in 13.1 or is it planned for 14?


----------



## grahamperrin@ (May 15, 2022)

grahamperrin said:


> On closer inspection, there are at least *two* significant omissions from the current draft.








						⚙ D35211 13.1-RELEASE note: UEFI boot is improved for amd64
					






					reviews.freebsd.org
				











						13.1 relnotes: add note about UEFI improvements · freebsd/freebsd-doc@4f8240b
					

Differential Review: https://reviews.freebsd.org/D35211 Sponsored by:	Rubicon Communications, LLC ("Netgate")




					github.com
				




<https://reviews.freebsd.org/R9:4f8240b0d997edc3ce0791b638f3b34081b38f89> showed sponsorship by Rubicon Communications, LLC ("Netgate")
the release note shows sponsorship by The FreeBSD Foundation.






						⚙ D35212  13.1-RELEASE note: fsck_ffs: background fsck
					






					reviews.freebsd.org
				











						13.1 relnotes: add note regarding fsck_ffs background fsck · freebsd/freebsd-doc@9b6154a
					

Differential Review: https://reviews.freebsd.org/D35212 Sponsored by:	Rubicon Communications, LLC ("Netgate")




					github.com
				




<https://reviews.freebsd.org/R9:9b6154ac2adccbbfd5937b4b62bf5c0036ebb15b> showed sponsorship by Rubicon Communications, LLC ("Netgate")
the release note does not indicate sponsorship.






						⚙ D35213 13.1-RELEASE note: freebsd-update boot environment
					






					reviews.freebsd.org
				




release note suggested 2022-04-15
review created in Phabricator 2022-05-15 …


----------



## grahamperrin@ (May 15, 2022)

suntzu00 said:


> … stack address randomization reimplementation



I don't see this in the release notes. Please, does anyone have a Git reference? Or maybe something in a quarterly report?


----------



## Alexander88207 (May 15, 2022)

grahamperrin said:


> I don't see this in the release notes. Please, does anyone have a Git reference? Or maybe something in a quarterly report?








						rG1811c1e957ee
					






					reviews.freebsd.org


----------



## tuxador (May 15, 2022)

Just a stupid question, do I have to upgrade the bootloader after upgrading Freebsd 13.0 => 13.1 or it's automatic?


----------



## Phishfry (May 15, 2022)

tuxador said:


> do I have to upgrade the bootloader after upgrading Freebsd 13.0 => 13.1 or it's automatic?


Not automatic. Probably not required every minor upgrade.


----------



## tuxador (May 16, 2022)

Phishfry said:


> Not automatic. Probably not required every minor upgrade.


The release notes say that the bootloader was updated with many improvements and that the boot time is cut to half comparing to 13.0.

So it must be done manually, it's ok for me


----------



## Phishfry (May 16, 2022)

I was thinking of the /boot/EFI file. I dont believe it is updated for you.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (May 16, 2022)

Alexander88207 said:


> rG1811c1e957ee
> 
> 
> 
> ...



– cherry-picked to this, in `stable/13` and `releng/13.1`:









						exec: Reimplement stack address randomization · freebsd/freebsd-src@5fa005e
					

The approach taken by the stack gap implementation was to insert a random gap between the top of the fixed stack mapping and the true top of the main process stack.  This approach was chosen so as ...




					github.com
				




suntzu00 I suggested a release note in March <https://github.com/freebsd/freebsd-doc/pull/58#discussion_r817904540>, now may be too late for inclusion.


----------



## SirDice (May 16, 2022)

tuxador said:


> So it must be done manually, it's ok for me


None of the bootloaders are updated automatically, you always have to do this by hand.


----------



## tuxador (May 16, 2022)

SirDice said:


> None of the bootloaders are updated automatically, you always have to do this by hand.


Well, this didn't go well, i f**ed-up my boot partition


----------



## Menelkir (May 16, 2022)

tuxador said:


> Well, this didn't go well, i f**ed-up my boot partition


How did you managed? it was just a matter of copy a file from one place to another.


----------



## bsduck (May 16, 2022)

That's easy to repair, anyway.


----------



## tuxador (May 16, 2022)

bsduck said:


> That's easy to repair, anyway.


Well I'm trying (I'm a noob)


----------



## SirDice (May 16, 2022)

tuxador said:


> Well, this didn't go well, i f**ed-up my boot partition


I'm pretty sure we've all done that at some point in time


----------



## tuxador (May 16, 2022)

SirDice said:


> I'm pretty sure we've all done that at some point in time


Problem solved  thanks to you  , but i forgot to check my boot device order in the bios menu. now eveything works as expected ..


----------



## grahamperrin@ (May 16, 2022)

tuxador said:


> … upgrade the bootloader …





Phishfry said:


> … Probably not required every minor upgrade.



I should probably recommend it for any boot disk that might be used with multiple computers. Bear in mind, the range of computers that 13.0-RELEASE could not boot. 



tuxador said:


> The release notes say that the bootloader was updated with many improvements and that the boot time is cut to half comparing to 13.0. …



▼









						What is the minimum boot time of FreeBSD?
					

The FreeBSD init system just takes a looooong time and although I am just running it in a VM right now when I actually use FreeBSD for desktop usage the bootup time might be a problem. When windows took too long to boot I would end up doing nothing productive. It breaks the flow. I am gonna use...




					forums.freebsd.org


----------



## grahamperrin@ (May 17, 2022)

FreeBSD 13.1-RELEASE Errata
					

FreeBSD is an operating system used to power modern servers, desktops, and embedded platforms.




					www.freebsd.org
				




I find it weird that the list of errata for 13.1 includes things that are not errors in 13.1.


----------



## getopt (May 17, 2022)

grahamperrin said:


> I find it weird that the list of errata for 13.1 includes things that are not errors in 13.1.


Well, ok. Nice to know that you find things "weired". 
But do you expect readers that each of them does a diff on the lists?

If you had posted your findings people might look at it.


----------



## SirDice (May 17, 2022)

grahamperrin said:


> I find it weird that the list of errata for 13.1 includes things that are not errors in 13.1.


It's a list of issues that have been fixed in this release (compared to a 'plain' 13.0-RELEASE). It's not a list of issues that _need_ to be fixed, the fixing was already done _before_ the release (they've been commited to 13-STABLE when they were discovered).


----------



## grahamperrin@ (May 17, 2022)

SirDice said:


> … this release (compared to a 'plain' 13.0-RELEASE). …



A comparision (advisories and errata notices):


----------



## grahamperrin@ (May 18, 2022)

The index page is now complete:









						FreeBSD 13.1 Release Information
					

FreeBSD is an operating system used to power modern servers, desktops, and embedded platforms.




					www.freebsd.org
				




seven of the eight pages are listed
the eighth (the announcement) is the _13.1_ in the sidebar, I'll request addition to the list.


----------

